# Brothers Pls Help Me on Skyline V35 Head Gasket Set



## kojikhoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Dear All the budy....

I'm from Malaysia.
Urgently looking for TOP OVERHAUL GASKET SET for NISSAN SKYLINE V35.
I couldn't find it at Malaysia and even thru the internet 

Really appreciate if you guys can let me know which website i can get it from.

My car's chasis no = "V35-105346 BLGARHAV35DDA-W"

Thanks to all the skyline owner....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Have you tried: 2004 INFINITI G35 SEDAN WORKSHOP SERVICE REPAIR MANUAL eBooks Download


Interestingly enough on a completely different subject, came across this: 
Nissan Skyline Workshop Service & Repair Manuals


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

can download these for free Fuggles. Just gotta look for um, i had um before my laptop went assup


----------

